# Upcoming Daffodil Classic, April 18 -- anyone ever ridden it?



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm a first-year road biker, and, since I'm an accountant and this is a super-busy time, I'm managing to get training rides in only on the weekends. But I rode 47 miles last Saturday, and have a 52 mile ride scheduled for this coming Sunday.

I'm struggling on the steep hills (like the Hilly Chilly), but am doing fine on the moderate, highway-grade hills, and have been trying to practice on these.

Here's my question:

I've registered for the Eatonville loop (61-miles) for the April 18 Daffodil Classic. Has anyone ridden this before? I look at the ride profile, but these don't seem really useful to me. I welcome any input that anyone may have about this ride, and would appreciate any observations about how challenging the hills are. 

I want to succeed on the hills and that's my goal, but I also want to be realistic about my experience and fitness level. I won't have time to check out the route prior to embarking on the ride, so am keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to successfully complete the 61-mile loop.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I did this ride (century) a few years ago. The 61 mile loop is very nice and I don't remember too many killer climbs. I vaguely recall some chipseal, so wear gloves, use bigger tires, etc. Great ride and lots of people. Enjoy!


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

rcnute, thanks so much for your reply. This is exactly the kind of input I was hoping for.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

*Echo the "lots of people"*

Maybe I just have little patience for people on bikes doing stupid stuff, but last time I did the Daffodil I swore I would never do it again. Too many riders seemed to turn their brains off because they were on a large organized ride. 
I saw two riders in the distance riding side-by-side on a rolling road with no shoulder. Cars backed up behind them, sometimes 5 or 6 of them, waiting for a clear shot around them. It took me a couple miles to catch them and let them know they were traffic hazards. They looked at me like they had no idea what I was talking about.
Then there was the lady that was clipping along at a good pace who suddenly decided to stop in the middle of the road with no warning, so she could get something out of her jersey pocket. Didn't bother to look behind herself for riders or cars.

The area is very pleasant to ride in, and I make sure I ride the same loop every year, just bey myself and not with the brainless masses.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

tazdag, thanks for your comments.

These are good safety and road etiquette reminders. I'll make sure I'm mindful of these issues and not make the same kind of mistakes that you noticed.


----------

